# My very loud cat...



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

My rescue cat, Lucky, loves to talk to me...whenever he can. He is very well behaved though, I'll give him that...can't wait until he has another furry friend in the near future! I dont know how to attach a photo here yet, but heres a url for the pic of him tuckered out
http://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg860/scaled.php?tn=0&server=860&filename=1w0.png&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

He is very cute!! I love vocal cats...


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

He loooves to talk to everyone. the best is when I come home from work and say hi to him and he says hi back haha such a cutie... caught him sleeping funny the other day, 
http://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg619/scaled.php?tn=0&server=619&filename=vt1qa.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640

he also likes to bring his toys to me to play fetch and play fight/ get his belly rubbed LOL


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I love it when they answer you!! Aspen answers me haha!!


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

SO adorable!! makes you wonder how anyone can leave them outside while they move away...or abuse them and neglect them. it angers me!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Very cute picture!
I have a cat that loves to talk too.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

so cute!! how big are the personalities on cats, huh? most people don't understand until they own/live with one how awesome they really are. My cat is also very vocal, you talk to her and she talks back. Also if she wakes up and we're not in the room, she walks around meowing and it sounds like she's saying "hello? HELLO??" until one of us calls out to her and she comes running lol so cute... cats really are awesome, your's looks like no exception :biggrin:

ps to make the image appear in your thread, I think you just had to put [IMG.] url [/IMG.] but without the stops or spaces :thumb: give that a go


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> so cute!! how big are the personalities on cats, huh? most people don't understand until they own/live with one how awesome they really are. My cat is also very vocal, you talk to her and she talks back. Also if she wakes up and we're not in the room, she walks around meowing and it sounds like she's saying "hello? HELLO??" until one of us calls out to her and she comes running lol so cute... cats really are awesome, your's looks like no exception :biggrin:
> 
> ps to make the image appear in your thread, I think you just had to put [IMG.] url [/IMG.] but without the stops or spaces :thumb: give that a go


I hear ya! I always liked cats but never thought I'd own one, always dogs... until lucky came through my work as a rescue ! I took him home after a day, we just bonded it was amazing!

and I'm about to try with the photo....










SUCESS!! hahah thank you!!

This was when I first brought him home, he had a shaved paw from surgery!!


----------

